# Maneuvering  Clearances  At  Toilet  Stalls



## north star (Mar 14, 2018)

*= = >*

Greetings all !

Do the "required" Maneuvering Clearances for doors
and cased openings, apply to toilet stall doors [  *RE:*
Doors with closers & latches  ].......Most [ if not all ]
toilet doors do not have any closers.

What say ye ?  

Thanks !

*< = =*


----------



## north star (Mar 14, 2018)

*= = >*

O.K., I believe that I have found the Code section I
was looking for......In the `09 A117.1, at Section
604.9.3 Doors [ i.e.- regarding approach dimensions  ].

Much Thanks ya`ll for your assistance !  

*< = =*


----------



## Yikes (Mar 14, 2018)

Actually, many toilet partition manufacturers make stalls with gravity-operated self-closing hinges


----------



## JPohling (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes but they do not latch unless occupied


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 15, 2018)

Where in the code is "Privacy" or doors required?


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2018)

*= = >*

ADAguy,

Privacy is required by Section 1210.3 in the IBC.

*< = =*


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 15, 2018)

That is a "new" provision as of July 1 2018


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2018)

*& * &*

ADAguy,

FWIW, ...the provision for privacy is listed in the `12 IBC.

*& * &*


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 15, 2018)

North Star,
Just in case it is relevant, the companion text regarding doors in the ABA standards is in paragraph 604.8.1.2, which does require compliance with the door clearances, with an exception for approach from the latch side.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 15, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Where in the code is "Privacy" or doors required?


Not New in CA
CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE TABLE 4-3 Adopting Agency BSC
footnote:
2  Each water closet shall occupy a separate compartment which shall be equipped with a door, door latch and clothes hook. The door and the walls or partitions between fixtures shall be sufficient to assure privacy.

Not New in CA
CALIFORNIA BUILDNG CODE
1134A.7 Water closets. Water closets in bathrooms or powder rooms required to be accessible shall comply with this section..
Exception: The 48-inch minimum clear width may be reduced to 36 inches (914 mm) for lavatories, cabinets, wing walls or privacy walls located immediately adjacent to a water closet which extend no more than 24 inches in depth.
[P] 1210.3 Privacy. Privacy at water closets and urinals shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1210.3.1 and 1210.3.2.
[P] 1210.3.1 Water closet compartment. Each water closet utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a separate compartment with walls or partitions and a door enclosing the fixtures to ensure privacy.
Exceptions:
1. Water closet compartments shall not be required in a single-occupant toilet room with a lockable door.
2. Toilet rooms located in child day care facilities and containing two or more water closets shall be permitted to have one water closet without an enclosing compartment.
3. This provision is not applicable to toilet areas located within Group I-3 occupancy housing areas.

[P] 1210.3.2 Urinal partitions. Each urinal utilized by the public or employees shall occupy a separate area with walls or partitions to provide privacy......


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2018)

*= = >*

Thanks ***Sleepy*** for the info from the ABA.
All good info !

*< = =*


----------



## Yikes (Mar 20, 2018)

Mark, why did you quote 11A?  (I assumed the OP was talking about a public toilet.)


----------



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2018)

The OP does not state that, nor ir the OPer in CA


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 21, 2018)

Missed something? What is an OP?
Why a 11a ref and not 11b?


----------



## JPohling (Mar 21, 2018)

OP = original poster


----------

